# Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben



## sascha (8 März 2006)

*Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage*

Wegen Millionen-Betrugs mit 0190-Dialern hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück Anklage gegen vier Männer erhoben. Die Verdächtigen sollen unter den Firmennamen Central 24 und Liquid Inc. mehr als 100.000 Internet-Nutzer geschädigt worden. Den Gesamtschaden bezifferte der zuständige Staatsanwalt Jürgen Lewandrowski einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge auf zwölf Millionen Euro.

Gut zwei Jahre lang waren die Namen Central 24 und Liquid Inc. eine feste Größe, wenn es um Beschwerden über unseriöse Dialer ging. In den Jahren 2002 bis 2003 kam immer wieder der Verdacht auf, dass die „Teen XXX“- und „Qdial11“-Dialer der angeblich in USA und Panama ansässigen Firmen sich automatisch über teure 0190 Nummern einwählten – und anschließend vom PC löschten. Und schon sehr früh kam auch der Verdacht auf, dass die Hintermänner dieser Firmen in Deutschland sitzen, dass der als Verantwortliche genannte „Mike Moore“ eine reine Erfindung ist. Der Verdacht bestätigte sich: Im November 2003 durchsuchten Fahnder in Heppenheim und Meerbusch die Sitze von Unternehmen, die 0190-Nummern an die Liquid Inc. und deren Hintermänner weitervermietet hatten. Dann übernahm die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück das Ermittlungsverfahren – und griff zu ungewöhnlichen Mitteln, um das Verfahren voran zu treiben: Über das Internet suchten die Fahnder nach möglichen Zeugen und Geschädigten der beiden Firmen. Mit Erfolg: Wie das „Westfalen-Blatt“ berichtet, konnte die Staatsanwaltschaft jetzt Anklage gegen die insgesamt vier Tatverdächtigen erheben.

"Das Geld ist weg"

Die Anklage wirft den vier Beschuldigten aus Paderborn, Essen, Mettmann und der lettischen Hauptstadt Riga bandenmäßigen, gewerbsmäßigen Computerbetrug sowie Datenveränderung vor, wie das Blatt schreibt. Internet-Nutzern, die unverfänglich wirkende Seiten angeklickt hatten, war demnach unbemerkt ein Dialer auf den Computer geladen worden. Dieses veränderte zunächst die Sicherheitseinstellungen des Computers, stellte dann unbemerkt eine kostenpflichtige 0190-Verbindung her und löschte sich schließlich selbst. Dialerschutz.de hatte schon sehr früh vor genau dieser Masche gewarnt. In Einzelfällen summierten sich die Kosten trotzdem auf 3000 Euro. „Mehrere Millionen dieser betrügerisch erlangten Gebühren überwiesen die Telefongesellschaften an die Inhaber der 0190-Nummern“, wird der zuständige Staatsanwalt Lewandrowski in dem Bericht zitiert. Er gehe davon aus, dass etwa 6,5 Millionen Euro auf Konten der Bande geflossen sind. „Das Geld ist weg“, sagte der Staatsanwalt. Zumindest indirekt half den Tätern dabei auch die deutsche Justiz: Teilweise landeten abgezockte Nutzer nämlich sogar vor Gericht, weil sie sich weigerten, die ihrer Meinung nach illegal entstandenen Dialer-Gebühren zu bezahlen. Und längst nicht alle Richter entschieden dabei so wie das Amtsgericht in Trier. Das wies eine Klage der Telekom gegen eine Betroffene ab. Sie musste 371 Euro Einwahl-Gebühren über einen Liquid Inc-Dialer nicht bezahlen. Begründung: Bei einer heimlichen Dialer-Installation trage das Telefonunternehmen das Kostenrisiko und nicht der Kunde.

Auslieferungsverfahren laufen

Offenbar in dem Wissen, dass die Bande eines Tages auffliegen werde, hatte sie in den USA, Estland und Lettland ein Netz von Konten eingerichtet, zwischen denen das Geld hin- und hergeschoben werde. „Wenn wir endlich eine Bank ausfindig gemacht haben, ist das Geld längst weitergereist. Wir kommen an die Beute nicht heran“, sagte Lewandrowski dem Bericht zufolge. Gegen zwei lettische Programmierer und einen lettischen Anwalt, der der Bande geholfen haben soll, liefen derzeit Auslieferungsverfahren.

Von der Schadenssumme her ist das Osnabrücker Verfahren das Größte, das es jemals in Deutschland wegen Dialer-Betrugs gab. Erst im Dezember 2005 waren in Hamburg zwei Männer wegen Betrugs mit Dialern zu Freiheitsstrafen auf Bewährung und 2,1 Millionen Euro Geldbußen verurteilt worden. Die beiden Männer im Alter von 38 und 64 Jahren hatten eingeräumt, in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 Werbebanner im Internet derart präpariert zu haben, dass sich Internetsurfer beim Klick darauf Dialer einfingen. Diese übertrugen die Einwahldaten der Betroffenen an Server der Täter im Ausland. Über Rückverfolgung gelangten die Täter an die Adressen der Surfer und schickten ihnen anschließend im Namen der Firma „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme“ Rechnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene Erotik-Abonnements ins Haus. Den Ermittlungen zufolge wurden rund 360.000 Rechnungen und Mahnungen verschickt, immerhin 45.000 Betroffene zahlten. Der angerichtete Schaden belief sich knapp 3,2 Millionen Euro. Es war das erste Mal überhaupt, dass Täter vor einem Gericht die Existenz von vollautomatischen Einwählprogrammen bestätigten. „Dass es automatische Dialer gibt, die sich ohne Wissen der Betroffenen einwählen, wird in künftigen Strafprozessen nicht mehr diskutiert werden müssen“, war sich damals die Staatsanwaltschaft sicher. Die damit verbundene Hoffnung: Ähnlichen Tätern könnte in Zukunft einfacher das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Genau das wird sich jetzt wohl zeigen. Denn letztlich waren auch die „Teen XXX“- und „Qdial11“-Dialer vollautomatische Einwählprogramme. Sollte die Anklage zur Hauptverhandlung zugelassen werden, drohen den Beschuldigten im Falle eines Schuldspruchs mehrere Jahre Haft. Ein Termin zur Hauptverhandlung steht noch nicht fest. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=338

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 März 2006)

Die Nachricht klingt nicht schlecht.  



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Im November 2003 durchsuchten Fahnder in Heppenheim und Meerbusch die Sitze von Unternehmen, die 0190-Nummern an die Liquid Inc. und deren Hintermänner weitervermietet hatten.


Gibt es Informationen darüber, ob die erwähnten Unternehmen sich ebenfalls verantworten müssen?
Wie sieht das mit der der "Farbe Magenta", also *···T·*, aus?



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Internet-Nutzern, die unverfänglich wirkende Seiten angeklickt hatten, war demnach unbemerkt ein Dialer auf den Computer geladen worden.


Weiß jemand, um welche Seiten es sich handelte? Gibt es eine Liste o.ä.?
Mich würde — zumindest im Nachhinein — schon interessieren, wo ich mir das Ding eingefangen habe/ haben könnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, um welche Seiten es sich handelte? Gibt es eine Liste o.ä.?


Wenn's nicht Porno war, gab es da mal eine getürkte Virenschutzseite. Ich finde es in meinem Archiv gerade nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

Ich habe einen screenshot gefunden, aber den poste ich nicht... Du kriegst ihn exklusiv!
Ich bitte Dich aber, das noch nicht öffentlich zu posten, weil ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher bin...


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14228

tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Virenschutzseite gabs definitiv bei der H.A.S. - hier auch???


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2006)

> Es war das erste Mal überhaupt, dass Täter vor einem Gericht die Existenz von vollautomatischen Einwählprogrammen bestätigten. „Dass es automatische Dialer gibt, die sich ohne Wissen der Betroffenen einwählen, wird in künftigen Strafprozessen nicht mehr diskutiert werden müssen“, war sich damals die Staatsanwaltschaft sicher.





			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Service Provider
> Sun Telecom, Palma de Mallorca (Spain)
> Monitoring by the Secretariat found that one of the URLs from which the service could be obtained *contained a dialler that downloaded automatically without authorisation and connected to a premium rate number without the knowledge or consent of the user*


Häääh? Gab es denn Zweifel an Autodialern???


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's nicht Porno war, gab es da mal eine getürkte Virenschutzseite.


Ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an Seiten, die mit Heavy-Metal zu tun hatten.



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14228


Vielleicht erfährt man da ein wenig mehr über weitere Seiten.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Du kriegst ihn exklusiv!


Herzlichen Dank! :bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2006)

scotty2 schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ist damit gemeint? weiss wirklich keiner, welche Virenschutzseite bei HAS vorkam?


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

*Bericht jetzt auch bei Heise*

Jetzt wird auch bei Heise über diese Angelegenheit berichtet:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70737
12.03.2006 12:34


----------



## kanzan (17 März 2006)

*Dialer Verfahren Osnabrück*

Das Problem in diesem Verfahren ist nicht, dass es bestimmte Seiten gab, sondern man ist an die Programmierer und Verkäufer der Dialer herangekommen und hat diese verhaftet und einige nach einer umfassenden Aussage entlassen. Es waren sog. autodialer, die sich nach einiger Zeit selbst gelöscht haben. Es ging dabei um eine Firma Liquid Inc.
Kanzan


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2006)

Danke kanzan, für den zwar nicht ganz richtigen aber doch erleuchtenden Beitrag. Für Dich nochmals als Lektüre zu empfehlen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142265#142265


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Mai 2006)

Ich habe heute Post von der StA Osnabrück bekommen, Poststempel vom 19.06.2006  :



> Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück
> Kollegienwall 11
> 49074 Osnabrück
> 
> ...


Was will man mir damit sagen? :gruebel:

Zusammenhang ist/ war:

*"20 Millionen Schaden: Schlag gegen Dialer-Abzocker"*
*"Dialer-Betrug: Hintermänner von Liquid Inc. gefasst"*
*"50000 Internetnutzer aufs Kreuz gelegt"*
*"Selbstloeschende Dialer: Betrugs-Ermittler geben weitere Details bekannt"*
*"Mutmaßliche Dialer-Abzocker gefasst "*
*"Dialer-Opfer gesucht"*


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

StA Darmstadt? Zuständig für T-Com (Darmstadt) und GoodLines (Heppenheim) - wenn ich mich recht entsinne hattest du doch alle beteiligten Unternehmen angezeigt, oder?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Mai 2006)

Ja. Gegen zwei beteiligte Firmen wurde jedoch das Verfahren im November 2004 seitens der StA Cottbus, bestätigt im März 2005 durch den GStA Brandenburg, (aus meiner Sicht nicht nachvollziehbar) nach § 170 Abs. 2 S. 1 StPO eingestellt.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/72902


> Zwölf Millionen Euro Schaden: Dialer-Betrugsprozess beginnt
> 
> Nachdem der Prozess ursprünglich bereits Ende April beginnen sollte, wird einer der bundesweit größten Internet-Betrugsfälle nun von Donnerstag, den 11. Mai, an am Osnabrücker Landgericht verhandelt. Verantworten müssen sich vier Männer aus Deutschland und Lettland, die mit der Installation teurer Internet-Einwahlprogramme (Dialer) einen Schaden von zwölf Millionen Euro verursacht haben sollen. Die mutmaßlichen Betrüger haben laut Anklagebehörde zwischen Juli 2002 und September 2003 mehr als 100.000 Internetsurfer geschädigt – ursprünglich war die Staatsanwaltschaft von über 50.000 Geschädigten ausgegangen.


http://www.neue-oz.de/homepageFullS...-20060509-4-dpa_11638698.txt&bereich=Computer
http://www.donaukurier.de/nachricht...37.html?fCMS=2dbc534df525d1108127ad86fda58ac4
cp 
cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

Möge die Macht mit Euch sein...
Meine besten Wünsche sind es.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73012


> *Vorwürfe im Prozess um Millionenbetrug im Internet teilweise bestätigt*
> Vor dem Osnabrücker Landgericht hat am heutigen Donnerstag einer der bisher größten Prozesse wegen Internetkriminalität in Deutschland begonnen.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

Da kommt heute auch was im TV dazu, weiß nur nicht wo (wahrscheinl. NDR/ARD).


----------



## öff.-rechtl. Fan (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt heute auch was im TV dazu, weiß nur nicht wo (wahrscheinl. NDR/ARD).


www.tagesschau.de online:  Weitere Meldungen Inland

www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/0/0,3672,3932864,00.html online

http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID2593800,00.html Regional vor 20.00 Uhr, mit c't-Fachmann-Statement, das zum Abbestellen motiviert: "Problem Dialer gibt es nicht mehr..."


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Mai 2006)

_tagesschau_, 11.05.2006, 15:00 h: *"100.000 Internetnutzer geschädigt"* (RP, 1:21 Min.)


----------



## sascha (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*



> Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Angeklagte legen Teilgestaendnis ab
> 
> Mit einem Teilgeständnis der Angeklagten hat am Donnerstag in Osnabrück der Prozess gegen vier mutmaßliche Dialer-Betrüger begonnen. Die Männer sollen Internetnutzer durch automatische 0190-Einwahlen um bis zu 20 Millionen Euro gebracht haben. Am ersten Prozesstag vor dem Landgericht zeichnete sich ab, dass die Beschuldigten die Vorwürfe der Staatsanwaltschaft wohl grundsätzlich einräumen wollen. Um die Details, etwa die technischen Abläufe, die genaue Schadenshöhe und die Zahl der Opfer, dürfte in den nächsten Verhandlungstagen jedoch noch heftig gestritten werden. (...)



http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=357


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

Die Sache geht in die Verlängerung
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78549


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

Will da jemand verlängern, bis es zum Deal kommt?
*
Durchhalten, Euer Ehren, durchhalten...

*


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Will da jemand verlängern, bis es zum Deal kommt?
> *Durchhalten, Euer Ehren, durchhalten...  *


Da wird verlängert, weil es nicht zum Deal kam, nehme ich an.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

In unserer Hoffnung sind wir uns wohl einig


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit 0190-Dialern: Anklage erhoben*

Es wird plädiert
http://www.zdnet.de/security/news/0,39029460,39148380,00.htm
Hmm


> Nach Angaben des Landgerichts könnte die 10. Große Strafkammer das Urteil möglicherweise bereits am 8. November.


 da fehlt wohl ein "fällen" - aber woher weiss das das landgericht? Hat man es etwa schon gefällt?
Ich habe ein ganz komisches Gefühl...

die nachricht ist von 





> ZDNet mit Material von dpa


 - aber ich hab's nur dort gefunden.
Nicht mal der lettische "General" hat's kommentiert
http://lettische-presseschau.de/joo...calendar&Itemid=99999999&extmode=cat&cat_id=1

Den fand ich ja klasse:
"In Lettland geschrieben, in Deutschland vertrieben"
dort interessant: 





> Denn kaum war seine freundliche Mahnung verklungen, schwirrten auch schon die ersten Idiome eines zumeist englischlastigen Internetkauderwelsches durch den Saal 272: von "Traffic" war die Rede, die man einkaufen könne, von "Exploits und "Exitchains", vor allem aber von "Dialern", und da wiederum hauptsächlich von "Auto-Dialern".


Ich nehme an, dass die Wissensdefizite der Kammer inzwischen ausgeräumt wurden... ...und fürchte trotzdem das Schlimmste...

Hoffentlich hat die Staatsanwaltschaft genug Fortbildungsarbeit geleistet, wie z.B. hier
http://app.lg-os.niedersachsen.de/landgericht/Entscheidungen/FILES/12S4504.htm


> Aufgrund der bloßen Inanspruchnahme solcher Mehrwertdienste kann nicht darauf geschlossen werden, dass die Nutzung willentlich erfolgt ist, da die Nutzung auch durch eine mißverständliche oder bewußt auf Täuschung angelegte Gestaltung des Bildschirminhalts erreicht worden sein kann. Ein typischer Lebenssachverhalt liegt damit nicht vor. Die Kammer hat auch in der Sitzung vom 6.8.2004 ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass ihr aufgrund einer Fortbildungsveranstaltung mit entsprechenden Demonstrationen bekannt ist, dass derartige Manipulationen im Internet nicht ungewöhnlich sind.


----------

